# linker gold, clang, gcc

## boo

Chciałem przejść całkowicie na gold i clang z -flto. Przekompilowałem cały system, ale mam małe problemy z segfault-ami. 

Czy jest gdzieś lista pakietów, które mają problemy z clangiem albo lto?

Jak najszybciej sprawdzić co wywołało segfault?

Czy jednoczesne używanie golda i bfd(do pakietów, które będą miały problem z goldem) może powodować jakieś problemy z linkowaniem albo z lto?

Jak wymusić, żeby po skompilowaniu pakietu przekompilowało też jego zależności?

----------

